# Cornice



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

A few blokes have asked questions about our cornice that we use down under. I thought that I would post a few pics. The cornice in the photos is 55mm, the basic cove comes in three sizes 55, 75 & 90mm. There are also different profiles available in 75 and 90mm. We dont do these too often as they are more expensive to supply and install. In the pics is the miter box and saw that I use to cut it. Chop saws are a pain in the butt for this and are not worth the effort.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

For any other Kiwi's or Aussies reading this......get one of those mitre box's, they are designed especially for gibcove/cornice, the cornice sits in a groove that holds it snug and flat, I'll never use anything else now :thumbsup:
I'm surprised they aren't sold in NZ with so much coving done here.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Sweet, I am going to check into this. One thing I noticed in your video of Gravy,,, is the splices. Is that butted into place on the long runs? or do you make an angle cut? 
Also why can you not just use a small amount of caulk on the seams? 

And ,, would it be best to float and check angles before installing the cornice?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

betterdrywall said:


> Sweet, I am going to check into this. One thing I noticed in your video of Gravy,,, is the splices. Is that butted into place on the long runs? or do you make an angle cut?
> Also why can you not just use a small amount of caulk on the seams?
> 
> And ,, would it be best to float and check angles before installing the cornice?


The splices are cut on an angle in the miter box, this helps keep the cornice in line when putting it up. 

The reason we use cornice cement not caulk is because the mud is stronger and once you know how easier.

Yes it is always better to check the cornice line for straight before putting the cornice up.
I reckon that there is a market over in the US and Canada for cornice. It is fairly cheep to buy, 90mm comes in under $3 per meter. Someone could make a killing:yes:


----------

